# Costco kirkland batteries



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Newbiee said:


> Hey guys i have been searching around for some great deals on lead acid batteries for my conversion and i read that some people found some deals at Sam's club on the forums. We'll i figured Costco is similar to Sam's Club only bigger and i got someone with a membership to check their battery prices for me, this is what we found:
> 
> Kirkland Signature Marine batteries:
> -12v 85 Amp/Hr $62 and 9$Core 12month full refund and prorated refunds up to around 3 years, the lowest refund after 3 years was like 25%
> ...


I don't know anything about kirkland batteries, however like you say they are probably rebranded, they might even be decent batteries. You would probably want to go with the 6v model if your conversion can handle the weight. Marine batteries are horrible at best for EV's, so "no name" marine batteries would probably just be a headache.

That said, I would never build a lead acid EV. If I had to cut costs I would find a forklift motor and a DIY controller but would use a small lithium pack even if I was on a tight budget.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

battery dimensions are kinda standard. If you know what group #, that data is published under most battery manufacturers web pages. With the weight you can guesstimate the group. 

Group data will also give you max discharge data (usually CCA #'s) Of course you could ask the friend with the card to get the group number and some better data. Prices aren't bad, don't know the quality, but until they catch on, you can fry a couple and get them replaced cheaply.

if you need to experiment this is the way to do it, as they aren't as fussy about charge/discharge cycles, NO BMS, but they weigh a ton (literally).

Don't let the LIPO bunch intimidate you, there were electric cars powered by lead acid for the last 100 or so years. BTDT, still works, but perhaps not as expensive or as elegant.


----------



## Newbiee (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok thanks for that info, i was able to find the group size like you said and by typing that in google i find that these batteries are from Johnson controls!
The marine battery group sizes are: 24dc for the 85ah and 27dc for the 115ah. The 6v are 2-gcs which have been talked about on this forum hehe and apparently have a different warranty than the marine ones. The golf cart batteries will be too heavy for my conversion unfortunately  i'll go with the marine ones, has anyone else used these marine batteries?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I'm using marine floodies, group 29DC with 125AH. No complaints so far running since oct. I got the marine's instead of the GCs for space and budget reasons, plus the GCs only had a 6 mo warranty.


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

hey guys, 
I hope I am not interrupting, but I have a question on lead acid batteries. What should I look for in a given lead acid battery to decide whether or not it is suitable for an EV.
For example are these batteries Ok for a conversion genesis G16EP and genesis G42EP? Is the smaller one (G16EP) similar or the same kind that John Wayland used in the zombie? 

Thanks for any help!


----------

